# Wood shed plans?



## SKIN052 (Apr 25, 2012)

Sorry, my search skills are not great and to be honest, I don't have a tons of time to go searching. Been very busy working (after work) for the last couple weeks on firewood. With the help of my quad I have been able to get enough wood in my back yard for almost 2 years. Now the splitting and stacking start soon. Looking to build something roughly 8' wide by 14' long. Think about using privacy lattice for the sides. Will leave the front open till late fall and then cover it somehow. It will go in the backyard in a location I can drive to in the winter with the cart and load up once every couple weeks. I can probably wing it but would like to have a set of plans or a decent picture to go by. Any help, post it here. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fox9988 (Apr 25, 2012)

I don't know how to post a link, but search "your wood sheds post pics here"-title search. Lots of pics. I'm getting ready to build one myself.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 25, 2012)

In search you can also just type in, "Wood shed" and it will give many links.


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 25, 2012)

Yep, that's the route to "we do sheds" around here.
Matter of fact, I think I started a thread about this time 2 years ago titled The Wood Shed. Pretty doggone original, I'd say.
Made mine 10x16', and wish I'd gone larger. However, when the new stove gets here ( That should be right around the 12th of never, I think), what I have should hold 2 years wood supply.


----------



## LLigetfa (Apr 26, 2012)

A google image search for woodshed works well too.


----------



## SKIN052 (Apr 26, 2012)

LLigetfa said:


> A google image search for woodshed works well too.


I know, but it also gave me this,


----------



## Redlegs (Apr 26, 2012)

I can see why you were asking for a little help...I guess I would shy off of those plans too. 
How about you consider this http://www.instructables.com/id/pallet-woodshed/
Or please consider this http://woodheat.org/funky-wood-shed.html
If you need more help, please do not hesitate to ask.   :>)


----------

